

Show HN : Parents start collecting your kids stories from everywhere - BuddhaSource
http://justprecious.net

======
kurrepalt
"Uncaught TypeError: Object [object Object] has no method 'tagsInput' "

~~~
BuddhaSource
Thanks, looking into it right now :) I think we are getting this when we
embedded youtube / tumblr videos.

------
seren
Sorry if my comment is misplaced, but isn't collect the term also used for
Prism-like programs ? I am not sure I would like to 'collect' most of my kids
private life before there are able to give their consent, and understand what
it means (and how it can backfire).

~~~
loceng
There's nothing inherently wrong with collecting or collections.

------
jdalgetty
Is there an option for a one time payment rather than a subscription?

~~~
BuddhaSource
Hosting images and data will be expensive, at the moment difficult to predict
all the future costs. Our objective is store it for generation by paying
little.

We are starting with monthly and yearly plan but definitely think over one
time. Cheers

------
eviral
Neat and useful. Like the bold move with we charge from day 1.

~~~
BuddhaSource
Thank you, we learned a lot when we launched JustMigrate. Free services cannot
guarantee data forever :)

